# General Stanley McChrystal’s Views On Gun Control Don’t Make Him A “Traitor”



## Marauder06 (Jun 18, 2016)

Unpopular opinion, needs to be said. ---> 


(text might be NSFW for language, depending on where you work)








> Wait, what?  Full fucking stop.  Say what you want about his politics, but Stan McChrystal is no traitor, and it stirs red-hot anger in my chest when I see him referred to as such.  I served under his command in both Iraq and Afghanistan, and had interactions with him a time or two since.  Stanley McChrystal is not a “traitor” to the country or to our veteran community simply because his politics differ from mine, or yours.  Assholes.
> 
> I firmly believe that General McChrystal is doing what he thinks is best for America, which is all we should ever expect of any of our fellow citizens.  The fact that we all live here in America (ironically enough, protected by citizens and security forces armed with the kinds of guns McChrystal wants banned) gives us the right to disagree with him.  And I definitely disagree with him when it comes to guns.


----------



## AWP (Jun 18, 2016)

A traitor? No. An asshole...probably. Has issues with guns? Ugh. Whatever, but not unexpected given his history. He's an American and he's allowed his views. In a "Common Sense" coalition, "common sense" implying that if you don't agree with the stance you lack some intellectual ability or integrity? Partnering up with the likes of Wesley Clark? Fail.

Success or virtue in uniform doesn't translate into the same out of uniform. If I'm looking for a combat leader, he's it or in the top 3. A leader in politics or the civilian world? Nope.

The "common sense" angle is garbage, but kudos to the "leaders" for using that tactic.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 18, 2016)

I don't think he is a traitor. But I do believe this non-profit, and his position on guns are absurd, much like I thought his ROE for Afghanistan was absurd. Especially seeing the wounded flooding in at BAMC all with the same stories of no CAS or Artillery. But no I do not believe the man to be a traitor by any means. I do doubt that he has the American publics best interest at heart with regards to gun control. I would say that this is a political move to secure funding for a retirement gig, or securing a position in the future administration. Being that Gen Patraues is involved, with his recent legal troubles and how he left the CIA, I doubt that the org is a stepping stone, and imagine its to secure funding and pay themselves a handsome salary for a couple years, than it will be relinquished to start another hot topic non-profit, and so on.

$.02

Good job on both articles by the way!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 18, 2016)

It's pandering politically to gain favor and leverage something better paying in the future. As it is, his views on gun control are absolutely retarded considering framing of the Constitution and it's modern day equivalents, as well as the realities that people face day to day that he doesn't.

MC's had to draw once before. I've had to draw twice. We don't even go to places where should theoretically be starting, but yet there it fucking was. But we should be disarmed. Yep. Fuck you buddy, come and take them.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 18, 2016)

Having a different opinion makes someone a traitor? Wow. Some really deep thinking going on there.


----------



## AWP (Jun 18, 2016)

At the risk of detracting from the OP, some other reasons why you should be wary of anything with Clark's name:

He almost started a war with the Russians in Kosovo. The British General running KFOR refused the order that would have kicked it off.

BBC News | EUROPE | Confrontation over Pristina airport

His business acumen is amazing.
Wesley Clark: The Penny-Stock General



> Since he ran for president in 2004, Clark has joined the boards of at least 18 public companies, 10 of them penny-stock outfits, whose shares trade in the “over the counter” markets, a corner of Wall Street where fraud and manipulation are common.



9 of the 10 penny stock companies (they are a sham anyway) are no longer in business. Merely aligning with them speaks volumes.

Also, don't forget that he backed Bush over Iraq, praised him even, and declared as a Democratic presidential candidate in 2003. For those of you keeping track at home, the Iraq War started in 2003. He knows nothing but following the winds of opportunity. His most vocal backer...again, within months of invading Iraq?

Michael Moore.

Wes Clark can eat a bag of dicks. He's one solid reason to be pissed over this "common sense" coalition.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 18, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> At the risk of detracting from the OP, some other reasons why you should be wary of anything with Clark's name:
> 
> He almost started a war with the Russians in Kosovo. The British General running KFOR refused the order that would have kicked it off.
> 
> ...


To piggy back on @Freefalling 's post:

The DZ Wesley Clark wanted the British Para's to use was the bomb dumping ground, i.e. if you had weapons left use the airfield at Pristina for target practice (another story for another time).
Which means all the unexploded ordinance was on the proposed DZ, I can only imagine in my nightmares the casualties they would have taken.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 19, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> To piggy back on @Freefalling 's post:
> 
> The DZ Wesley Clark wanted the British Para's to use was the bomb dumping ground, i.e. if you had weapons left use the airfield at Pristina for target practice (another story for another time).
> Which means all the unexploded ordinance was on the proposed DZ, I can only imagine in my nightmares the casualties they would have taken.



That's a patch of land that I would never be able to professionally certify as cleared, no matter how many migrant bomb pickers I set to work there. The best I could probably do is "My team has cleared everything we could find. However, the possibility is there that more ordnance will turn up later."


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 19, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> That's a patch of land that I would never be able to professionally certify as cleared, no matter how many migrant bomb pickers I set to work there. The best I could probably do is "My team has cleared everything we could find. However, the possibility is there that more ordnance will turn up later."



Isn't that insane to contemplate, that human race has made a patch of land so incrusted with weapons, that the bomb chica would never feel comfortable calling it cleared.

Tack on a few nuclear weapons used, and start to wonder what in the hell is wrong with us.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 19, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> That's a patch of land that I would never be able to professionally certify as cleared, no matter how many migrant bomb pickers I set to work there. The best I could probably do is "My team has cleared everything we could find. However, the possibility is there that more ordnance will turn up later."


Yeah, EOD was always getting called out, usually after the lawn mowers found something.


----------



## AWP (Jun 19, 2016)

Afghanistan was pretty neat in the spring when the stuff worked to the surface. I don't know how many guys got away with partially digging up some hunk of metal only to discover that was a dumb idea and call EOD.


----------



## moobob (Jun 20, 2016)

Traitor is a strong word. There is a process to change the Constitution. IMO any laws that attempt to undermine our 2nd Amendment rights should have to go through that process. Laws to regulate firearms for anything other than making them safe and efficient, as well as the Supreme Court ruling saying that gun rights can be "limited" are dead wrong. But hey, "Constitution" is a word used by extremists according to the Department of Justice.

The anti-gunners may not be traitors, but they are definitely subverting the constitution.


----------

